# Rules for 90 Day Visits without VISA



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

According to the SA Consulate, one can visit South Africa for up to 90 days without a VISA. Does anyone know if there's a limit of how many times one can vist for less than or equal to 90 days in one year? Or if there is a minimum stay outside of South Africa between 90 day visits? Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> According to the SA Consulate, one can visit South Africa for up to 90 days without a VISA. Does anyone know if there's a limit of how many times one can vist for less than or equal to 90 days in one year? Or if there is a minimum stay outside of South Africa between 90 day visits? Thanks


I haven't heard of a limit. Things might of gotten tighter with the new visa regulations that came into effect this May, but I have not heard of a limit. 

But, if you are coming to visit South Africa every 3 months that might raise some red flags and you might be be stopped or questioned just because you are visiting the country so often. 

Do you qualify for any visas that you know of?


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thanks For Your Reply*

I'd have to agree with you on the potential for Red Flags....

If you've seen my previous post, I'm concerned on what SA will accept when they review the Police Clearance Report, which is actually a complete History, including youthful arrests for youthful things.


----------



## USMAN24 (Jul 15, 2014)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> I'd have to agree with you on the potential for Red Flags....
> 
> If you've seen my previous post, I'm concerned on what SA will accept when they review the Police Clearance Report, which is actually a complete History, including youthful arrests for youthful things.


There are no limits but the immigration officers are clued into abuses of this privilege and in my case, each time I returned within the three month period I wasn't given a fresh 90 days. They kept stamping the 3 month date from the first time I entered


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your experience, I've heard similar stories, and then again, I've heard there is no issue. Probably has much to do with the individuals involved.

In my case, I only need to be there for just over 6 months, such that the first 90 days should be gravy and I'll just have to see what happens after I return home for 2 weeks and attempt the second trip. 

If need be, I'll just apply for a VISA during the first trip and be sure to obtain a duplicate Passport first.

Thanks Again...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> Thanks for your experience, I've heard similar stories, and then again, I've heard there is no issue. Probably has much to do with the individuals involved.
> 
> In my case, I only need to be there for just over 6 months, such that the first 90 days should be gravy and I'll just have to see what happens after I return home for 2 weeks and attempt the second trip.
> 
> ...


Might be hard to obtain a duplicate passport. 

If you return to the USA and not a border country it might be doable.


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thx*

Yes, I would return to the US and then back again. A Spanish outfit we're working with does this all the time, and I would obtain the duplicate before I left on the first trip.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry for not noticing this thread earlier.



> According to the SA Consulate, one can visit South Africa for up to 90 days without a VISA.


Not true. Everyone needs some kind of visa to enter SA and visa-exempt simply means you are issued a visa at the SA port of entry. It's sometimes called a port-of-entry visa.



> Does anyone know if there's a limit of how many times one can vist for less than or equal to 90 days in one year?


Theoretically it would be 4 times. In practice, however, I have to ask - are you really a tourist for a year? I doubt that, and you are probably hiding your real reason for entering SA, which obviously Home Affairs does not like. So, if you leave to Lesotho/Namibia/Zimbabwe for a day and re-enter, the chances are high that you will get another 90 days the first time, but after that you could easily get only 7 days and get told to go home. The USA and all other countries have similar visa practices.



> Or if there is a minimum stay outside of South Africa between 90 day visits?


No.


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

*OK*

I've got some calls into the South African Consulate in Washington, D.C. to discuss my issues openly, just haven't received a return call yet and I thought I'd test the waters here.....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Zombiewulf888 said:


> I've got some calls into the South African Consulate in Washington, D.C. to discuss my issues openly, just haven't received a return call yet and I thought I'd test the waters here.....


Good luck trying to get them to call you back! Try calling first thing in the morning. That is when I had the best luck with them.


----------



## Zombiewulf888 (Sep 3, 2014)

I find this amazing, I even received an E-mail back to my request on whom I'm to speak with and then nothing? I'll keep trying early morning, thanks.


----------

